# Case 4230 Hydraulic oil change.



## supermofo (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I have just got a job to service a case 4230, this is a one off job and i know nothing about tractors :/

below is a pic of the machine.









The main thing i need to know is how to change the hydraulic oil, I have all the parts, filters etc... Ive looked but cannot find either the filler or the drain plug? I also need to know the correct oil to put in!

Help would be very much appreiciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you asked the owner if he has the manuals for the tractor? he should have. It is important that you used the proper oil. I'm thinking that you should be using Hy-tran Ultra Hydraulic oil, but the manual should spec that out for you. That's what I use in my Case.
There should be a could of plugs under the tractor for draining the oil, and there should be a plug at the upper rear of the tractor (probably yellow) to fill the hydraulic system. there should also be a dipstick next to the plug to check the oil level.
Best bet.... ask the owner for his manuals so that you can service the tractor properly... oil, grease, fuel... it all needs attention.


----------

